# Suze Orman Mentions TUG on Her Show



## dioxide45 (Oct 27, 2013)

On last nights episode of the Suze Orman show, Suze recommended Redweek.com and *Tug2.net* during her Suze WebCam segment to Stacy who is trying to figure out how to handle their $600 annual MF payment for a timeshare that they don't use.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 27, 2013)

Fantastic!  she mentioned us in one of her articles a few years back as well...nice that she still remembers us!


----------

